# Show me your iwagumi scapes!



## MasonDom

Wanted to start a thread where people can show off their iwagumi masterpieces


----------



## houseofcards

If you remove the tree it would be an Iwagumi. Iwagumi is a tank based on a rock formation. Tell us more about your tank. What kind of moss is in the tree?


----------



## IntotheWRX

houseofcards said:


> If you remove the tree it would be an Iwagumi. Iwagumi is a tank based on a rock formation. Tell us more about your tank. What kind of moss is in the tree?


the tree is done by tangling stringy java moss on the upside down $7 drift wood.


----------



## houseofcards

Thanks. What is it a team effort? That setup reminds me of some other scape but I can't put my finger on it


----------



## Powerclown

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=492794&d=1435764870 

Here we go,that was my layout in 2015, Iwagumi stands for Rockformation, rocks only no wood,cheers


----------



## houseofcards

Powerclown said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=492794&d=1435764870
> 
> Here we go,that was my layout in 2015, Iwagumi stands for Rockformation, rocks only no wood,cheers


That one looks familiar too.


----------



## Agent69

Sort of iwagumi scape for us on a budget instead of seryou stones or dragon stone I used lava rock and instead of the usual baby tears or hair grass I used Java moss.


----------



## houseofcards

Not sure if the turtle disqualifies that one as being an Iwagumi. I'm going to have to look that up in the official guidelines.


----------



## Agent69

houseofcards said:


> Not sure if the turtle disqualifies that one as being an Iwagumi. I'm going to have to look that up in the official guidelines.


I didn't know there was guidelines haha


----------



## IntotheWRX

Agent69 said:


> I didn't know there was guidelines haha


aquascaping is an art. there is no best, or correct way. don't let anyone else's rules tell you what you can and cannot do. have 100% creative freedom and express yourself through your tank.


----------



## houseofcards

Well I just looked up the official rules of Iwagumi and it specifically says no turtles.


----------



## Kubla

IntotheWRX said:


> aquascaping is an art. there is no best, or correct way. don't let anyone else's rules tell you what you can and cannot do. have 100% creative freedom and express yourself through your tank.


Aquascaping is an art, and you can certainly do whatever you want, but this particular style of aquascaping is defined by rules.


----------



## houseofcards

IntotheWRX said:


> aquascaping is an art. there is no best, or correct way. don't let anyone else's rules tell you what you can and cannot do. have 100% creative freedom and express yourself through your tank.


The thread specifically states Iwagumi.


----------



## Nazegoreng

Not flooded yet. Just put the scape together today


----------



## AquaAurora

from wiki on aquascaping


> The Iwagumi style is a specific subtype of the nature style. The Iwagumi (岩組?) term itself comes from the Japanese "rock formation" and refers to a layout where stones play a leading role.[9] In the Iwagumi style, each stone has a name and a specific role. Rocks provide the bony structure of the aquascape and the typical geometry employs a design with three main stones, with one larger stone and two other smaller stones, although additional rocks can also be used.[10] The Oyaishi (親石?), or main stone, is placed slightly off-center in the tank, and Soeishi (添石?), or accompanying stones, are grouped near it, while Fukuseki (副石?), or secondary stones, are arranged in subordinate positions.[11] The location of the focal point of the display, determined largely by the asymmetric placement of the Oyaishi, is considered important, and follows ratios that reflect Pythagorean tuning.[12]


----------



## CrookSkee

MacDre2016 said:


> what is iwagumi? not sure if this counts as a iwagumi.


Thats nice i woulda made this a beta tank :icon_smil


----------



## ToonamiIwagumi

Iwagumi-ish?


----------



## houseofcards

This is a very peculiar thread. "Show me your Iwagumi". 

There are so far two iwagumi and one has a turtle in it. The other two are not iwagumi since they have trees. And one of the scapes with a tree is posted by another member for someone else.


----------



## IntotheWRX

CrookSkee said:


> Thats nice i woulda made this a beta tank :icon_smil


thanks, this is my first aquarium tank ever. started 6 months ago. you can find deets of my tank here

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1042170-ada45p-9gallon-cave-tree-1st-tank.html

Bump:


ToonamiIwagumi said:


> Iwagumi-ish?


nice, a totoro figurine standing in the middle of the grass would make it look straight like out of the anime.

https://goo.gl/images/jTi3oq


----------



## luigi66

Iwagumi: not a simple composition of rocks.

Anyone who has even marginally closer to the aquascaping world will undoubtedly have come across this term often used loosely to define any layout in which the hardscape (the backbone of the layout) is manufactured with rocks. In fact the traditional Iwagumi obeys very precise rules and in this article, without wishing to necessarily place limits on dell'aquascaper creativity, we will try to analyze some aspects of this type of composition and describe some useful tips to avoid mistakes that would prevent development of a balanced and aesthetically pleasing layout.

The term Iwagumi (composition of rocks) comes from the art of Japanese gardens in which the use of gravel, boulders and rocks has important symbolic and aesthetic importance. In this context, the simplest form dell'iwagumi, the Sanzon Iwagumi consisting of just three rocks symbolizes the Buddhist triad (Sanzon = three pillars).



The tub

Generally for this type of composition is preferred tanks open throughout glass, however it is also possible to use closed containers, what counts is above all the relationship between the three dimensions. They are to avoid too high and narrow tanks, the ideal bath to achieve a Iwagumi should be large as much as the half of its length and should have the height equal to or slightly greater than the width. Tanks of this type allow to dispose easily the rocks or other elements on different planes (and at different distances from the eye of the observer) allowing the composition to give a good sense of movement and depth.



The bottom

natural aquarium of the fund function is not only to provide support and nutrition to the plants: If prepared the substrate can be a decorative element of the first order and its proper distribution can be decisive for the success of the final result. If we simply apply a uniform layer of the substrate it would result in a flat layout and monotonous in which elements placed in the front part of the tank would ultimately to hide at least part of those in the rearmost position. To avoid this inconvenience distribute the substrate in such a way that the thickness is greater in the back and lower in the front, thus creating a sort of inclined plane. In the vicinity of the front glass to accentuate the sense of stability of the composition is good practice to distribute uniformly the substrate, here the thickness should be at least 6-7 cm to allow a good rooting at least from the lawn plants, where it was planned to use them in the first floor; in layouts that include the use of sand in the front end Decorative, generally not planted, the thickness may be less.

In the back of the substrate thickness will be at least 10-12 cm, but for some types of layout with very steep slopes may also be much greater. In these limit cases to avoid the risk of anoxic areas or if it involves the use of very large and heavy rocks is helpful to place inert absorbent material (expanded clay, styrofoam ...) below the substrate so as to avoid direct contact of the rocks with the glass and at the same time decrease the thickness given by the substrate itself.

The rocks

In creating a Iwagumi rocks used will always be an odd number (only three in the case of Sanzon Iwagumi) discarding those with size and shape too similar, to avoid a priori any kind of symmetry that would go against the concept of "random" and " natural "is actually the main goal we are trying to achieve. The rocks have all color and texture similar. Some types of rocks are characterized by veining or stratifications, as in the case of some sedimentary rocks, which run parallel along the surfaces. In using this type of rocks it is extremely important to arrange the various elements in such a way that these parallel lines are oriented as much as possible in the same direction or at least in directions not too different. Note that these veins are a great way to guide the viewer's eye to the points of interest in the composition: a great gimmick, for example, it is to orient the grains of secondary rocks in the direction of the biggest rock ( Photo 1) or in the direction of a central path when present. In the selection of rocks keep in mind that they once positioned in the tank will look like the tips of the iceberg that is how the emerging parts of much larger rocks and therefore should be large enough to be at least partially buried in the substrate without losing the all their beauty and their "character" .In the choice of the rocks is, consider a priori also what are the plants that will use Spotlight: too small rocks could literally disappear once the lawn is grown, or the latter could hide if the lower places, just those particular (a slit or a vein in the rock for example) that made the composition so appealing before the plant growth.

And 'good rule to observe the effect of the rocks positioned in the tank under what will be the final lighting of the tank: the alternation of illuminated parts and areas of shade on the rocks is of great importance to give character to the composition, it is then an aspect that should be carefully studied. In this way we will avoid that "defects" of the rocks are enhanced by light, or that stunning technical solutions remain in the shade. Once the composition do not rush to fill the tub. Better to give yourself a day to observe carefully the result, it is possible that some defect is only noticed at a later time or you would soon get used to the composition: it is not unusual that a hot composition "to" we thought it was interesting, there seems boring the day after. The tub is empty you can always make some improvements or try to develop some new insight.



Tension and calm

One of the most interesting aspects aquascaping is the study of the different feelings that the same rock can arouse in the observer at different position or inclination that we give placing it in the tank. Usually long and narrow rocks at the base nell'ossevatore arouse a feeling of tension and instability, especially if we will give these rocks a strong inclination. On the contrary low rocks with wide base will transmit us a sense of calm and stability. (Photo 2 and 3) .In making a Iwagumi should be avoided excessive tension by buildings too artificial because in accordance with the vision of wabi-sabi in this type composition (as in every Japanese artistic expression) beauty comes from understated elegance.

The wabi-sabi, the "imperfect beauty" is a Japanese aesthetic concept difficult to translate for us Westerners, here without going into too much say that it is based on awareness of the impermanence and transience of things. In Japanese culture the signs of time (a crack in a ceramic pot, the patina of algae, moss and lichen on a statue or on a rock, the wear and tear of a tool) rather than detract from the beauty and value of a object enhance its charm and aesthetic value. And 'intuitively that our Iwagumi (as is the case with bonsai) may be considered the more successful the more it will give us the feeling to exist for a long time.

Now let's see closely what are the rocks, the fundamental elements dell'iwagumi and their function.



Oyaishi (main rock)

And 'the main rock, the larger and it is crucial to give character to the composition which forms the focal point. In a Iwagumi should be the first thing that was noticed by those who observe the composition, for this role then always choose the most attractive and interesting rock to shape and texture .A good main rock should be about 2/3 of the height of the tank high . In Japanese gardens this rock is generally placed in an upright position, but in the aquarium you will get a more natural look with a slightly tilted position, as if to indicate the direction of the current. One of the most common and gross errors in achieving a Iwagumi consists in positioning the Oyaishi exactly in the center of the tank. A rock in this position divides the tank into two equal parts, thus creating symmetry which, as we have said, should always be avoided.

The ideal location for the main rock is located slightly to the right or left of center, in particular in the point determined by the golden section or the point which divides the length of the tank into two parts together in a ratio of 1: 1,618.Buoni results also be obtained by positioning the Oyaishi following the so-called "rule of thirds" or making sure that the space to the right and one on the left of the rock are in a 2: 3 ratio.



Fukuishi (secondary rock)

The position of the main rock (determined by following the golden ratio or rule of thirds) divides the tank lengthwise into two unequal sections. E 'in the larger section that often we're going to place the Fukuishi, the second-largest rock, placing it generally more advanced or more backward position or otherwise preferably not on the same level of Oyaishi. The task of this rock is often to balance the composition creating a balance between the right and left sides of the tub.



Soeishi

The third rock (in size) is generally placed in the opposite section of the tank than the Fukuishi. Or in an advanced position between the two larger rocks (never at the exact center). The function of this rock is to accentuate the strength of Oyaishi, sometimes ideally extending the base and consequently the sense of stability. The location of the third rock is of fundamental importance to give depth to the composition.



SUteiShi (sacrificial rock)

To complete the composition typically you use one or more small rocks whose function is to create continuity and "unity" between the larger rocks and at the same time enrich the composition of new details. The SUteiShi are pure accessories, often with time can completely disappear under the vegetation and for this reason they are also called "sacrificial stones".



The choice of plants

A Iwagumi should convey so the choice of plants tranquility and simplicity should be restricted to species looking humble and inconspicuous: plants with showy bright colors are matched poorly with this type of composition because it would ultimately distract the viewer's eye from ' the most important element: the composition of rocks. Even the number of species should be not more than two or three. Plants ideal for Iwagumi are all lower species of meadow and the various species of mosses. If you decide to create a background, they will choose sober-looking plants, ideal for example all those species with linear leaves or ribbon-like nana Vallisneria or Eleocharis vivipara.

And 'interesting to note that some people have an innate sense of aesthetics, and are able to create a balanced composition just following their instinct. This ability, however, can be developed with the exercise, by careful observation of nature and following the simple steps outlined in this article ranging But taken as a general guideline: Nature offers virtually endless patterns, what counts in the end is being able to accomplish something that satisfies especially the eye of those who create the composition, if it is to be considered an expression of their aesthetic sense and their own taste.

Photo 1: the veins and the inclination of the rocks are a great way to guide the viewer's eye to points of particular interest, in this case the main rock.

Photo 2 and 3: the base of the rocks is of fundamental importance to give the composition a sense of stability. Photo 2 shows the narrow rock at the base seems precariously and awakens in the viewer a feeling of instability. In the picture 3 the same rock looks like the tip of an iceberg or as part of a rock outcropping far greater and the width of the base makes it look much more stable.

Photos 4 and 5: some examples of Iwagumi.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Not a true iwagumi i guess but mine is close 

_MG_5904 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## IntotheWRX

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Not a true iwagumi i guess but mine is close
> 
> _MG_5904 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


that looks pretty iwagumi to me. I always associated any tank with a big lawn carpet to be iwagumi.

Bump:


doylecolmdoyle said:


> Not a true iwagumi i guess but mine is close
> 
> _MG_5904 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


that looks pretty iwagumi to me. I always associated any tank with a big lawn carpet to be iwagumi.


----------



## houseofcards

Here's one of my little ones


----------



## luigi66

Aquarius Natural, an installation composed of only rocks is called Iwagumi. Iwagumi is also a term used to refer to the arrangement of rocks in traditional Japanese gardens and is designed to re-create a natural landscape with rocks. Takashi Amano continues to speak of his technique, which is also set philosophy, to obtain incomparably beautiful underwater landscapes.
In the case of Iwagumi of Japanese gardens, only the shape has remained unchanged over the long course of history, generation after generation. However, today these gardens look very stylized and unnatural. The Iwagumi realized Natural Aquarius is different, because the natural look is created based on the memory of the information obtained by observing many natural landscapes with rocks. Although the scenery created in setting does not exist in practice, his vision arouses interest in those who admire him as a "symbolic" expression of nature. Even if the composition of a Iwagumi staging is simple, you can not achieve a natural-looking Iwagumi without seriously considering the balance between the size, position, angle and orientation of the rocks.



Better to use rocks of a single type

With regard to the basic method, three rocks of different sizes - large, medium and small - are positioned to form a group as nell'Iwagumi represented in the photograph at the top. Depending on the size of the aquarium, another group of Iwagumi, with rocks of various sizes, may be added as in setting presented in this article.

An important factor to keep in mind at this point is the water flow. Maintaining a uniform orientation will be able to recreate the effect of the strength of the current of a river in a Iwagumi construction. Conversely, if the rocks have the incorrect orientations, will be difficult to sense the water flow and the layout will be unnatural. This concept is not easy to explain with words, but you can guess by observing carefully the rocks into a river.

In order to create a Iwagumi composition, you must first collect the rocks. They come in various types, shapes, colors and structures, such as river rocks, mountain rocks and lava rocks. Another factor to keep in mind for the realization of a Iwagumi set up is to always use the same type of rocks, matching colors and structure. Since rocks of the same type may have different nuances and structures, you must collect a number of very similar between them but rocks of various sizes. It is also appropriate to collect a number of rocks greater than necessary, and decide which to use by the tests.

To give a natural look to my Iwagumi, sometimes I place the striated rocks in the direction of the streaks on their surface: spreading of the substrate around the base of the rocks, you get an image that gives the effect of a single rock. With this technique it is possible to place several rocks so that they appear linked to one another. I recommend you follow this method especially if you have available to the rocks whose dimensions do not match those you have in mind. This rule is fundamental in a Iwagumi layout to give a feeling of balance and continuity.
Contrasts and harmonies between plants and rocks

The camouflage of the rocks with the Aqua Soil is obtained sprinkling the Powder type also on the walls in contact with the substrate: a small plastic container makes this task very simple (v. Photo on p. 37). Moreover, Aqua Soil Powder creates a well-smoothed surface, offering the seedlings that are propagated by means of stolons (for example: Glossostigma and Eleocharis) an excellent point of support for their growth. It is also important to adjust small rocks around the larger ones to obtain a more natural perception; even if the seedlings will be able to cover the smaller rocks, it will be visible at least a small part of them.

Now I will explain how to bury the plants in a Iwagumi layout. The classic design of plant layout consists in choosing lower species to highlight the presence of the rocks: Glossostigma elatinoides, Riccia fluitans, Eleocharis sp. and Echinodorus tenellus are the plants used usually to give a good perspective to the layout and combining them can diversify more or less the general layout. In the layout depicted nell'acquario- guide this month, blyxa echinosperma and Eleocharis vivipara accentuate still more the depth of the layout.

In particular, Eleocharis vivipara, which belongs to the family of the papyri and produces leaves long and thin, is impressive, offering a refreshing feeling of tranquility and if well positioned along the back side. The plantumazione of Eleocharis acicularis around the rocks and E. vivipara produces a very natural contrast to the dell'Iwagumi rocks.

Photo 3 : a Iwagumi construction before planting. This picture illustrates the two groups of Iwagumi on the right and left of the aquarium. The angle of the rocks makes good the effect of a water current.

I always ask excuse for my not perfect english ..


----------



## bereninga

Wth, I came here to look at iwagumi scapes and 90% of this thread is arguing and discussing what an iwagumi scape is. Smh.


----------



## BettaBettas

houseofcards said:


> This is a very peculiar thread. "Show me your Iwagumi".
> 
> There are so far two iwagumi and one has a turtle in it. The other two are not iwagumi since they have trees. And one of the scapes with a tree is posted by another member for someone else.


Way to shoot everyone down rofl



bereninga said:


> Wth, I came here to look at iwagumi scapes and 90% of this thread is arguing and discussing what an iwagumi scape is. Smh.


So true... came here for some good ol' inspiration but nothing is here lol


----------



## Agent69

Hahah this thread got off topic never thought a turtle would've caused so much havoc. If it makes any of you iwagumi rule makers any happier my turtle fell out of his tank and was eaten by my dog :,( rip Charles


----------

